# Can't lose weight.



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

I run on a empty stomach for 15 mins I used to run for 30 mins but now i am on a protein diet with very low carbs. I have less energy. Also i don't seem to be into ketosis mode yet. My weight has stayed the same I don't eat any junk food. I eat high protein foods such as eggs meat etc. I eat twice or three times a day i know you are apparently supposed to eat six times a day but I heard it has no proof to it so I don't know what to think. I just want to lose weight i might try fat burners. I am thinking of running for 15 mins four times a day so i get an hour of cardio in a day. I also lift weights.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Try incline walking on a treadmill 45 mins at 4 times a

week.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

There's a reason competitive bodybuilders eat 6-8 meals a day...it works!!.

there a few hundred thousand bodybuilders who have dieted down to single digit bodyfat % over the last few decades to be able to safely say it works.

From a bodybuilders pre-contest diet, remove the weight training (which will minimse muscle mass) and the weight will fall off!

I myself eat 7 meals a day and not too long ago managed to lose about 30lbs to get ready for a show.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Also I don't think only 15 mins running will make you burn much fat..you need to run for at least 45mins to get your body in the fat burning zone then to keep your motabolism in the fat burning zone try to eat every 3 hours if you go longer than 3 hours your body starts to go into starvation mode storing calories as fat and breaking down muscle proteins to feed..take your normal 2-3 meals and break them down into 6 small meals spread out over the day...guarentee you lose weight that way!


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

Firstly I would try and do the majority of your cardio walking, x trainer or bike. Lower intesity cardion in my opinion is best for fat burning but if you do love running keep it in their once per week for say 20 mins with a mixture of paces such as running relatively hard for 45 secs and a very slow jog for 1m30, this will be good to get your metabolism burning.

As for your diet I take it you are wanting to do a keto diet? I dont blame you because they rock! But it takes more than eating 2-3 meals today with no structure for it to work! right down your diet and people will take a look


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

So give me an example of what you guys eat.


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

If you are wanting to do a keto (as you said above it is hard for you to get in a state of ketosis above) I would go for something like this:

Meal 1: 6 eggs, omega 3 tabs

Meal 2: 200-250g lean red meat or mince, green salad

Meal 3: 200g chicken 1 tbsp olive oil, handful of nuts

Meal 4: 40g of whey 1 serving of peanut butter

Meal 5: Either meal 2 or 3

Meal 6: 40g Casein 1 serving of peanut butter

If you can't eat a whole meal just have a shake with peanut butter. Thats it... simples eh? Cardio i would start of with 30 mins 4 x per week low intensity just to see how things go.

Refeed when ever you feel like you need one but in my experience once per week is not necessary. on refeed days lots of carbs and low fats.

Give it a go


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

I see you ask about weight loss and not fat loss?

Eat less + move more = weight loss! Simples!!


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

ronnie cutler said:


> I see you ask about weight loss and not fat loss?
> 
> Eat less + move more = weight loss! Simples!!


That's one option I suppose! haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Neil R is bang on with his post...the fact that Bodybuilders drop to low single digit fat percentage numbers eating 6-7 meals a day speaks volumes about it working....

if you eat less but train more the body will go into starvation mode, by going into starvation mode the body will protect the fat stores for survival it will drop the metabolism and cannibalise muscle for energy.

just because you are dieting(no matter the diet)if your goal is fat/weight loss then cardio needs to be part of the plan 15min will do squat, many find it hard to do HIIT cardio on low to zero carbs so being on a keto diet is not ideal for this type of cardio but you should still do steady medium paced walking on a treadmill for example for at least 30min a day, increase your meals to 6 so that your metabolism spikes when you eat and you will drop fat......

i have 3 clients dieting now the only thing i have changed in there diet this week is added 30min cardio every other day and cleaned out the junk they all eat 6-7 meals and 2 of them have dropped 8lbs each(the other 3lbs)


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

I can only eat 4 meals a day. Is that ok?


----------



## BMG (Dec 9, 2010)

Why dont you do that diet i suggested earlier? But switch a meal for a protein shake with peanut butter and that will give you 4 meals and 2 shakes. Mixed with a good training plan and strategically planned re-feeds you will loose weight mate!

PScarb - I understand your idea that on keto high intenesity cardio may be hard work but do you think it is not needed sometimes to help with metabolism rather than having refeeds everyweek?

Personally I have found keto to be most effective when I didnt refeed all the time and only when I really needed it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sorry I don't believe that. Think about it? You can eat whenever you want runner.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BMG said:


> PScarb - I understand your idea that on keto high intenesity cardio may be hard work but do you think it is not needed sometimes to help with metabolism rather than having refeeds everyweek?
> 
> Personally I have found keto to be most effective when I didnt refeed all the time and only when I really needed it.


HIIT cardio does work but in my experiance it strips to much muscle especially when on restricted calories, yes it will spike the metabolism but not as well as a scheduled refeed....the issue is that it needs to be scheduled and not just done because the weekend has arrived.....

i think this has gone a little deep for the OP although a good debate, the OP struggles to eat meals so needs to begin slowly by adding 1 or 2 shakes then building up his appetite to add 5-6 meals....


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

PScarb said:


> HIIT cardio does work but in my experiance it strips to much muscle especially when on restricted calories, yes it will spike the metabolism but not as well as a scheduled refeed....the issue is that it needs to be scheduled and not just done because the weekend has arrived.....
> 
> i think this has gone a little deep for the OP although a good debate, the OP struggles to eat meals so needs to begin slowly by adding 1 or 2 shakes then building up his appetite to add 5-6 meals....


But my protein shake has like 1.7 carbs per scoop. I'm trying to go into ketosis.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mate your body will enter ketosis on carb amounts 30g and under so 1.7g is going to do nothing to stop this, are you testing with ketosis strips?


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

PScarb said:


> mate your body will enter ketosis on carb amounts 30g and under so 1.7g is going to do nothing to stop this, are you testing with ketosis strips?


No not at the moment.


----------



## Runner1466868002 (Dec 23, 2010)

One more question if i'm eating barely any carbs should i go for a lesser time on the treadmill i have started going for 45 mins for a few days but today after i felt like i was going to be sick.


----------



## Walkern (Jan 19, 2011)

dear for losing weight you need to eat low calories diet do not eat high protein diet and dairy products.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Don't listen to last post runner, keep protein high so you don't lose muscle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Walkern said:


> dear for losing weight you need to eat low calories diet do not eat high protein diet and dairy products.


why? calcium in dairy products has been proven to help drop fat...Protein is a siatey(sp) so keeping you full longer plus it takes more calories to digest protein than say carbs so 2 excellent reasons to eat a moderate to high diet in protein......unless you can give me a reason why not...(please do not repeat the Internet myth of kidney damage....)

and please stop advertising your music site


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

M8 I posted a Hypertrophy program I started this a while bk I was 96 -97 klos got down to 88klo on it now up to 90 as I'm lifting heavy now and added more protein to it . Any u guy hav a look a fue pointers in adding mass feel free That's why most of use r here for ur pro advice


----------



## Ebenezer (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Runner,

Better break your meals in 5/6 small meals including snacks.

Do prefer raw food over processed food and avoid soda and beverages. Do at least 30 minutes running and be consistent.

san antonio fitness trainer


----------

